# Mahler's 8th



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know of a recording that actually uses 1000 performers to pull the mahler 8th off because i know that many performances use reduced resources?

scott


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

scottlens said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know of a recording that actually uses 1000 performers to pull the mahler 8th off because i know that many performances use *reduced resources*?
> 
> scott


Mid-size sopranos or short legged tenors? 

Simon Rattle conducted more than 800 musicians at the Royal Albert Hall in 2002, in what was that year's hottest spot. I have the video and it's amazing. You can watch fragments at Youtube.
The orchestra was the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain, and the people for the chorus came from various parts of the world.


----------



## nwarth (Oct 24, 2007)

It is difficult to find a recording of such magnitude, though I know that Singapore actually used 1000 performers at one point in recent history. If you want a good quality recording I recommend a Robert Shaw/ Atlantic CD, though the Simon Rattle recording is also very good!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

nwarth said:


> It is difficult to find a recording of such magnitude, though I know that Singapore actually used 1000 performers at one point in recent history. If you want a good quality recording I recommend a Robert Shaw/ Atlantic CD, though the Simon Rattle recording is also very good!


I can upload the Prom concert I mentioned before, during the next weeks.


----------



## Beethoven (Oct 19, 2007)

They attempted to do it once and the whole orchestra died


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Manuel said:


> I can upload the Prom concert I mentioned before, during the next weeks.


Thanks, the video would be much appreciated.


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

I know that Leopold Stokowski conducted the american premiere of the work on 2 March 1916 with the Philadelphia Orchestra adn that used 1036 performers.

Here is a photo of the performers:










The program for the work:










and the soloists:


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

scottlens said:


> Thanks, the video would be much appreciated.


Meanwhile, you can watch this http://www.leechvideo.com/video/view629819.html


----------

